# Anatolian colors, whats up??



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I have read up on this some on various websites and it seems there are numerous colors for Anatolian's. Appears that 90% or so are the fawn with black mask, but then I see several mentions of Brindles as well. Then there is the occasional every color under the sun dog that pops up. So what is up with all these colors from some of you who really know this breed? I know it originated with Turkish lines, but seems now to have been bred into more of an American bred, so that explains a little bit of the variation. I am assuming the fawn with black mask is the most sought after? is the brindle color dogs considered a defect or is it a rare coloration that is prized and worth more?? I would assume the various other colors are not particularly popular and probably not chosen for breeding stock? These are all assumptions on my part, so I am hoping some of you more versed in the breed can help me understand it a bit better.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Ok, Well I got to say, after spending the last week searching the web for s suitable male I am exhausted with this search. I have also came to a few conclusions. The word Anatolian is a lot like Homesteading, it means a lot of things to different people. now I understand cross breeds, I think we discussed that on another thread. I have no problem with cross breeds. Anatolian X Pyranees, Anatolian X St, Bernard, Anatolian X whatever, fine you bred a cross and are selling them as such, no problem. But when I see adds posted that are? Who knows what. I have seen dogs that look like sheep dogs, can't even see their eyes, I have seen dogs colored up like a treeing walker with deep browns and white in a blotched pattern. I have seen dogs with little narrow heads like a grey hound. I have visited websites for "Breeders" again every size under the sun from low 80# to 130#, fawn color, brindle, short hair, long hair. I am now starting to think an Anatolian can be what ever I want it to be. Again, I am not talking about dogs people are selling as crosses, I am talking about dogs people are selling as purebred or even registered. I know what a Anatolian is supposed to look like form my research, just not sure how so many variations of this dog can be out there for sale as Anatolian's?? I have not seen this much variation in other breeds like the Pyrenees or the Kangals? IDK, I guess I am just a bit frustrated at clicking on a link or add and then going " What the heck is that???"


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

Try this link for a summary of one person's take on the issue: http://www.anatoliandog.org/isik-001.htm


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

That is a very good article that I had read when I first started doing some research on the breed. Very good info. for anyone who has not read it and is really interested in the breed. I guess maybe the Anatolian has just gone the way of the Quarter horse, from one end of the spectrum to the other almost unrecognizable as the same breed, but they are??


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I would never have guessed there were so many different looks of Anatolians! I have a GP/Anatolian cross, he is what I would imagine a cross like that should look like, the Anatolian in the 4th pic of that article is my vision of an Anatolian...seems like I might have to alter what I think they "should" look like! The pics near the end, those also look much like I imagine they "should" look like. The big, cream colored, heavy head, medium bone structure...


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

If you search "Anatolian Shepherd" on something like PetFinder - you will see an amazing range of sizes, colors, hair length and shape represented - and I assume temperament as well. Some look like Kangals while some look more like small collie mixes.

I think that the key is if you are looking for a LGD, that you get one from a breeder of working dogs or a working dog rescue.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

citx, Yes I have passed on several once I seen pictures of them in the house and the people talking about how much time they had spent with them around people. I want a dog like the one I already have, she thinks she is a pig, and spends most of her time with them.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Pinto is my favorite ASD color. I would settle for one with a black mask divided in half with white though. I would prefer something around 100 pounds rather than a huge 150 one. And the short coated variety rather than long.

I kind of enjoy the variation. A smaller dog for protecting against foxes and coyotes, and a larger dog for bigger threats. Choose the size that suits you.

Jack Russells actually have hugely variable size, color, and coat too. I think a greater amount of acceptable variations lends to a larger gene pool and keeps these breeds as a whole healthier.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

SM, yes, I agree a dog breed which can be suited to various jobs and needs is not a bad thing. I also agree Genetic diversity within the breed also helps with many health problems also associated with purebreds also. The problem I have been having is sorting out what is really bred true and what is simply a mix that someone labels as Anatolian. I guess there is probably no 100% answer to this and probably a little bit of both going on. Some natural variation in the breed and some cross breeds being offered as purebred. I have read everything I can find on them and I have visited many different websites of breeders etc. in my search, but in the end I have found it difficult to make the distinction as to what is really a purebred and what is just a mix being passed off as such? I found almost as much difference in color and body type at breeder websites as I did on C.L. or some of the other search sites, like Hoobly.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Muleman said:


> I have seen dogs colored up like a treeing walker with deep browns and white in a blotched pattern. I have seen dogs with little narrow heads like a grey hound.


Yea. Been doing a _lot_ of digging around, and I've never seen that pattern on any of the breeds. I've seen narrower heads in some Spanish "Mastin" videos, and this video of some Central Asian Shepherds (Alibai). The first dog that shows up has a narrower head, but I wouldn't say any of the ones I've seen had tiny heads. 

[YOUTUBE]bAupMdrmmCo[/YOUTUBE]

This is what I get from the wiki page on Anatolians as a general term.



> There is some discussion about whether the Anatolian Shepherd is a distinct breed, or a general name for different types of shepherd dogs in Anatolia that look alike (such as the Kangal, which is used as a synonym for the Anatolian Shepherd and has the same 'Blackhead' -karabas- nickname). This view accepts the name Anatolian Shepherd as a general name for breeds such as the Kangal dog, Akbash dog and the Aksaray Malaklisi dog. Recognition of the Kangal as a different breed than the Anatolian Shepherd was retracted in Australia.


----------

